# Chances of gettinga girl pregnant on 250mg test/ew



## Eggboy (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello 

Is IT posible to Get a girl pregnant when i have used 250mg test ew for almoste 2years ?


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 10, 2017)

Simple answer, yes.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jan 10, 2017)

I knocked up my ol lady running 750mg/week test cyp and 500mg/week tren ace....so yea, i'm guessing you are still potent.

that said, remember test was tested as a male birth control....it failed.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 10, 2017)

Same as tuna. Iirc I was on test tren with a little deca. And no hcg either.


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yea I thought it was impossible until I got my girl pregnant on 500mg test and 400 tren e. No hcg or clomid anywhere near


----------



## Eggboy (Jan 10, 2017)

****sake   Even after almoste 2years on The sperm cells is still alive ?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 10, 2017)

Waiting for DYS to chime in.


----------



## DF (Jan 10, 2017)

Eggboy said:


> ****sake   Even after almoste 2years on The sperm cells is still alive ?



YES!!!! as everyone has said.  It only takes 1.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 10, 2017)

1 good swimmer wins the race lol


----------



## snake (Jan 10, 2017)

Zero if you PIIHA.

Remember; there's only 2 things in the air that can get a woman pregnant................ her feet


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 10, 2017)

Easy answer...... If you have a dick......yes you can get a girl pregnant.

Mild disclaimer:  Roids are not a form of birth control, stop listening to the guy at the gym who has 6 kids to 4 different women.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 10, 2017)

AlphaD said:


> Mild disclaimer:  Roids are not a form of birth control, stop listening to the guy at the gym who has 6 kids to 4 different women.




those are the guys i goto for all advice.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 10, 2017)

Tren4Life said:


> Waiting for DYS to chime in.



You guys got this one covered...


----------



## DF (Jan 10, 2017)

Damn question comes up frequently! STICKY!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 10, 2017)

DF said:


> Damn question comes up frequently! STICKY!



I tried. Bossman shot it down.


----------



## DHulk (Jan 10, 2017)

I had one good swimmer during a long test eq primo cycle. My nuts seemed barely there but didn't stop my swimmer.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 10, 2017)

DHulk said:


> I had one good swimmer during a long test eq primo cycle. My nuts seemed barely there but didn't stop my swimmer.



Damn dude. Member since June 2015 and this is your 1st post. How about you swim over to the new member section and do an intro? Maybe start getting active a bit more.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 11, 2017)

Trt 6 years. Two lines.


----------



## DHulk (Jan 11, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Damn dude. Member since June 2015 and this is your 1st post. How about you swim over to the new member section and do an intro? Maybe start getting active a bit more.



I'm on many forums bro I forget which ones I'm still a little new on. Will swing by new member section later today. My apologies.


----------



## DHulk (Jan 11, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Damn dude. Member since June 2015 and this is your 1st post. How about you swim over to the new member section and do an intro? Maybe start getting active a bit more.



Intro posted


----------

